# Garmin Edge 520 with Giant Ride Sense



## mysterybags (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi everyone, newbie question here. I have a 2015 Giant Propel which has Giant Ride Sense already on it.
I don't really want the Garmin Edge 520 Bundle which includes Speed, Cadence and HRM. 
So my question is can I just buy the cheaper non - bundle option and use it straight out of the box without buying anything else?
I have been using my smartphone at the moment which connects to the ride sense sensors.


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Garmin sells it without the sensors for 299

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

$255 on sale
Garmin Edge 520 @ BikeTiresDirect.com with 15% off coupon. Expires in on 4/23.

https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/garmin-edge-520

$299.99
- $45 (THX04 coupon code)
= $254.99 free shipping and no tax in MN


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

mysterybags said:


> Hi everyone, newbie question here. I have a 2015 Giant Propel which has Giant Ride Sense already on it.
> I don't really want the Garmin Edge 520 Bundle which includes Speed, Cadence and HRM.
> So my question is can I just buy the cheaper non - bundle option and use it straight out of the box without buying anything else?
> I have been using my smartphone at the moment which connects to the ride sense sensors.
> ...


Careful, I thought I could get away without the bundle because I already had cadence and speed sensor but they did not work and the GPS used satellites which were really inaccurate readings. My speed would read 34mph then it would read 11mph. At no time during the ride was I going either of those speeds. My mileage was also off.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

frntrngcactus said:


> Careful, I thought I could get away without the bundle because I already had cadence and speed sensor but they did not work and the GPS used satellites which were really inaccurate readings. My speed would read 34mph then it would read 11mph. At no time during the ride was I going either of those speeds. My mileage was also off.


Maybe yours is defective.

I use mine all the time without speed/cadence sensor. It's accurate with others that I ride with. Last ride was 34mi. It was within 0.2mi distance of three other riders and within 0.1mph average speed.


----------



## Powerfibers (Sep 4, 2012)

My 520 works wonderfully with the Bontrager DuoTap sensors (probably like the Giant set up). I think you should just buy the stand alone unit and use what you already have for sensors.


----------

